# NW grooming convention goodies and more



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

some other stuff ive been meaning to post.

my personal collection of shampoo 
chicken jerky and banana dog cookies i made
and the birthday cookies i ordered for the puppys this month are both having birthdays. Esther(2years) Oliver(9years) i ordered these from http://www.etsy.com/shop/SignatureBonz


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

I had a similar haul  I picked up some Iv san bernard products I'm really excited to try! Picked up a new pair of chunker shears too, fancy bows, new poodle comb, all sorts of goodies! Hopefully I'll get around to posting pictures at some point too lol


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Love love love the Simpson one!!!!


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

brownlikewoah do share id like to see!

frankgrimes that is Cat Opson and i think she is amazing. im kind of shocked the didn't win but the dog that got first was nice they did more actual detail vs the simpsons.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I was there too!! I spent a bit over 500.00 and the funny thing is, none of it was for work. It was all for Aria, mostly towards show stuff. 2 gallons of pet silk shampoo. I actually think I like it better then isle of dogs. My breeder uses it and I tried it a couple weeks ago and was super impressed. I was very excited to see them there this year. I also bought the kenchii scissors I've been wanting and was super shocked to see them there. The pink poodle curves. They are AWESOME! Used them on Aria last night and promised myself I would ONLY use them on Aria ever. And I also got the wahl ion cordless clippers. Again, only for Aria. I use my bravura for work dogs. I got a tote and a new pin brush and greyhound comb. And some little random things here and there. I didn't really watch the creative grooming, most years I do, but honestly, because that's originally what I planned to do with Aria, my heart hurt a little when I saw them getting ready and I couldn't watch. Same with the feathers and the blow pens that I had to walk away from. I used to wear feathers in her hair but as soon as we agreed to show her I took them out, and now I have a bunch of the "puppy lock" feathers sitting looking sad and alone.. Lol

I cant wait until Aria is finished, and then that way I can compete in grooming and get into creative and start coloring her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

i do like pet silk my friend used it on her show cats. ive been using CC spectrum one on Esther i like that but her hair is to soft ive been trying to make it look more poodly lol with no luck. ive never used isle of dogs wanted to get some to try that out too. currently just trying different products out to see what i like best. i got some feathers to try out in her hair ive never used any. 

my friend Shannon Maroney competed on saturday and took first in that group. Facebook
she asked me why i didn't compete with Esther i said lol she would be terrified by all those people! i put color and my chi tail but thats about it im not big on creative grooming which was one reason i didnt want a white poodle. since its hard to explain i DO NOT want color in her hair lol. i pretty much only watched the end of creative just to see who won.

omg hunny518 i just looked up those shears there soooo cute!!!! omg! do want. 

i got CC curved and thinning since i wanted to try theres out my boss likes hers she got last year. when we went i had my eye set on a few things and mostly visited those places since we got there late and then had lunch at Bite. last year (not at the convention) i got sharkfins for straights and curves in 8 inch there ok i like the swivel finger but otherwise not that impressed. 

brownlikewoah do let me know what you think of Iv san bernard products.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

All though isle of dog products are outrages, I do believe they are worth it. My standard is already pretty thick coated, but for a while I was using their shampoo and conditioner on her once a week and using a conditioner and strengthened mixer everyday for about six weeks and it made her hair even thicker and crazy stronger. 

I have decide to just cycle out the shampoos now and use the pet silk as my weekly bath and use my Isle Of Dogs days that I cut her hair. All of my other daily products are still isle of dogs.
I have a VIP membership that make their stuff a little cheaper for me.

I've tried the CC brand shampoos and I was really disappointed. The 2 I use now are way better, at least for my dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I am so jealous, cannot wait for Intergroom. It is like hitting lotto when I go to a trade show.

Enjoy all your new products!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

brownlikewoah said:


> I had a similar haul  I picked up some Iv san bernard products I'm really excited to try! Picked up a new pair of chunker shears too, fancy bows, new poodle comb, all sorts of goodies! Hopefully I'll get around to posting pictures at some point too lol


Please let me know what Iv San bernard products you bought and what your thoughts are on them. I recently tried Animology and hated it, my black wound up with dandruff which he has never had.....there was so much hype and what a big disappointment it was. I am currently using Les Poochs but am looking to try another high end brand (was also not impressed with CC).


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

I've used iv San Bernard products before, at a shop I used to work at in AZ. I actually used to groom the cocker they had on their before and after pics at the booth. The products are fantastic. They leave coats hydrated and healthy feeling, but, very expensive, and extremely time consuming... Which is why I bought them for my personal dogs and not for the shop. For dogs with lots of allergies the products really do work, but it's one of those things where there's like 5 steps to it, and they all have to soak on for 10 minutes. If you can afford it, get some and try it on your own dogs I washed my dogs yesterday with the purifying and purifying mask and it was great. I love the atami leave on conditioner. I also like isle of dogs products, and would most likely stick with them over isb tho because I hate time consuming rinsing products


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

which isle of dogs products do you recommend? i have a very soft coated poodle that im trying to grow out. ive been using cc spectrum one shampoo and conditioner, Spectrum One Substance Builder and After U Bathe. i like the builder and after u bathe alot the shampoo and conditioner are ok. i use day to day shampoo and conditioner on my chi which i like alot on him. ive tried a few different texturizing shampoos but none really seem to make any difference.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Dawnsohma said:


> which isle of dogs products do you recommend? i have a very soft coated poodle that im trying to grow out. ive been using cc spectrum one shampoo and conditioner, Spectrum One Substance Builder and After U Bathe. i like the builder and after u bathe alot the shampoo and conditioner are ok. i use day to day shampoo and conditioner on my chi which i like alot on him. ive tried a few different texturizing shampoos but none really seem to make any difference.


No 29 Royal Jelly is what you are looking for. It you condition try the no 50 Light Management conditioner. It is pricy but the bottle goes a long way.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh my lord SOMEONE had some fun! 

I LOVE the brown flowered snood, though I would have never thought so before seeing it on your girl! Suits her to a "T"! 

Is that a real dog on the grooming table or a stuffed toy being used to sell the equipment?!? 

I can't wait to see the hair feathers on your dog!

Rebecca


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

I've been using IOD stand up on my girl, and I like it, her coat feels thick and glorioussss!


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Oh my lord SOMEONE had some fun!
> 
> I LOVE the brown flowered snood, though I would have never thought so before seeing it on your girl! Suits her to a "T"!
> 
> ...



i picked the pink snood first and went back to get a second one right before the end of the day. i couldn't find one i really liked as much as the pink but that one did turn out nicer then i thought it would!

yep that is a real dog. isnt it crazy??? i think it its crazy what they can do with hair.

ive been dieing to try some feathers but all the ones made for pets seem really expensive i got these ones on sale. lol my co-workers didnt like the colors i got because there all pink which now that i think about it. pink really isnt that best color for her hair but i prefer she wears pink lol.


----------

